# Filter für Koiteich



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Mein Name ist Max - bin neu hier und brauche Hilfe. Plane, baue und grabe gerade an einem Teich: Fläche ca. 50 m2, Tiefe bis 1,6 m, Teichvolumen ca 30-35 m3. Mein Sohn will unbedingt Koi in diesem Teich haben (10-15 Stück). Ich habe auf Tommis hompage einen Pflanzenfilter entdeckt, der mich interessiert.
Dieser Pflanzenfilter soll nicht größer als 12 m2 sein und über einen Bachlauf gespeist werden. Welche Art von Filter brauche ich dann noch zusätzlich?
Habe mir auch Lothars Filter angesehen! 
Frage an Lothar: Kannst du mir eine genaue Beschreibung des Aufbaus geben? Ist der Patronenfilter (Schaumstoffilter) so aufgebaut wie im Buch 
"Nishikigoi" von B. Teichfischer. Wie baue ich mir einen Vortexfilter selbst und was brache ich dazu?
Ich weiß es sind viele Fragen auf einmal, aber ich will nichts falsch machen.
Danke
lg Max


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2003)

hallo max,

in sachen filter wird dir sicher lothar noch antworten - da ist er profi - aber kleine anregung von mir - als vorfilterung könnte auch ein spalsiebfilter in betracht gezogen werden - vorteil - das ausgefilterete schmutzgut befindet sich nicht mehr im wasserkreislauf.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2003)

*Beispiel*

Moin Jürgen,

willst nicht ein Bild von deinem reinsetzen ?? Oder soll ich es kurz machen?

Noch was anderes : Wann hättest du mal Zeit für nen kurzen Chat heute abend ? Bin etwas neugierig wegen einer bestimmten Sache ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2003)

*Patronenfilter*

Hallo Max,

ja,mein Patronenfilter ist wie in dem Buch "Nishikigoi" gezeichnet,
aufgebaut.
Dein Patronen müsste pro qm Teichvolumen eine Patrone von
einem Meter länge bekommen.
Wasserstrom vom Teich bis zum Teich:

3 Abläufe,1 Skimmer,1 Bodenablauf und ein Ablauf in halber Teichtiefe.
Im Filter,an jedem Rohr das von einem Ablauf kommt ein Absperrschieber
anbauen,dann die 3 Rohre direckt in das Vortex,oder zusammenführen
und dann in das Vortex.
Vortex:
1 Vortex mit ca. 750 - 1000 Liter Volumen,oder mehrere kleinere paralell
schalten.
ich habe als Vortex-Behälter Regentonne (500L) vom Baumarkt genommen,die Zu und -Abläufe angeschlossen und den Bodenkonus
eingebaut.
Die Patronenfilterkammer ist gemauert und mit Teichfolie ausgekleidet.
Dann kommt das Wasser zu den Pumpen,eine versorgt die UVC-Anlage,
von dort wird das Wasser über einen Wasserfall in den Teich,die andere
Pumpe transportiert das Wasser zum Pflanzenfilter,der ein teil des Teiches
ist,ähnlich der Abildung in dem selben Buch,Seite 109.
Die  PVC-Fittings habe ich von der Fa. Sprick
www.teichsprick.de

Der Pflanzenfilter besteht bei mir aus 18 Pflanzkörben(30cm * 30cm)auf
21 000 Liter Teichvolumen.

Im Vortex steht eine Schmutzwasserpumpe,die Täglich für ca. 20 sek.
angeschaltet wird,und die groben Verunreinigungen in den Garten oder
eine seperate Regentonne pumpt.
So gewinne ich Flüssigdünger für den Garten.

Das Patronenfilterbecken und die Schaumstoffpatronen musste ich noch
nie Reinigen.

Gesammtes Gepumptes Volumen = 1/2 Teichvolumen pro Stunde.
Durchmesser  der Abläufe ca. 100 mm
Pflanzenfilterreinigung übernehmen die Koi. Siehe Nishikigoi Seite 109,
und stelle dir anstelle des Pfeils Koi's vor.
Und die Koi können den Pflanzenfilter nicht kahl fressen.

Ich würde dieses Jahr den Teich und die Filter bauen,den Teich und den
Pflanzenfilter bepflanzen und den Teich einlaufen lassen,
und ihn erst nächstes Jahr mit Koi bestücken.
Aber zuerst die Wasserwerte nachmessen.
Als erste Koi schlage ich Gost-Koi oder Euro-Koi vor,die sind nicht so anfällig für Krankheiten.
In den ersten 1 - 2 Jahren können noch häufiger Krankheiten auftreten,
der Teich muß sein Gleichgewicht finden.

Ich hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben.
wenn Du noch Fragen hast,nur zu


----------

